# !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!



## jahn (9. April 2008)

#c#c#c#c#c...

Hiilfee ... ich glaube, ich brauch' für meine 2 Steckverbindungsprobleme (über die Suchfunktion habe ich wirklich schon ALLES dazu gelesen) mal Tipps von ein paar Profis, Praktiker, Theoretiker, Bastler, Rutenbauer ... 

und wenn's keine Umstände macht, bitte mal ein(k)linken:

www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120147&goto=newpost

mein (jahn) erster Beitrag dort ist vom 05.04.08 
... bisher kommen Tipps, die zwar sicher gut gemeint, mir alle schon bekannt sind - einige scheinen leider immer nur die letzten zwei/drei Beiträge im Thema zu lesen |uhoh: ... deshalb starte ich mal ein eigenes Thema ...

Zur Rute nochmal:

Spinnrute aus dem Preisbereich um 100€ ... für mich im Angebot und Schnäppchen, da Auslaufmodell und sicher II. Wahl wg. der schwergängigen Steckverbindung - ansonsten Super-Eindruck...

-3,0m ungefischt (und einteilig also äußerst schwer zu transportieren #d), 

-Überschubverbindung (schwergängig von Anfang an, nun erstmal bombenfest) ohne erkennbaren Überschubbereich am Handteil (also durchgängig lackiert), 

-einfache (ohne Metallring) Stabilisierungswicklung am Spitzenteil - innen geschliffen (soweit ich mich seit dem letzten Blick darein erinnern kann)

- Garantie wäre noch, aber seeehr kompliziert und Umtausch nicht möglich, da Auslaufmodell

Erstmal ist die Steckverbindung also WIRKLICH bombenfest und wenn ich sie je wieder normal auseinander bekomme steht also eine Bearbeitung/Anpassung des Überschubs an (siehe obiger link zu entsprechendem Thema.

Zu beiden Problemen suche ich also sachdienliche Hinweise und Tipps ...

Der entscheidende Tipp wird prämiert - Fanclubgründung oder so ... 

Danke schonmal ... Grüße ... Jahn


----------



## Franky (9. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Ich habe mir mal alles durchgelesen - es waren wirklich alle erdenklichen Tipps dabei...
An Klebe/Lackreste glaube ich allerdings nicht! Das Zeug härtet so gut aus, dass eine spätere Verbindung nicht möglich ist!
Eher glaube ich an den guten alten Unterdruck: durch kleine Schlitze ist beim Zusammenstecken Luft entwichen - beim "finalen" Zusammenschluss bildet sich ein Fastvakuum und die beiden Teile sitzen bombenundgranatenfest.
Als mir das passierte, half nur Extremstes: mit Eisspray habe ich das Handteil unterhalb der Überschubverbindung behandelt - die Überschubverbindung selbst wurde mit einer Heissluftpistole auf höchster Stufe bearbeitet. Dabei habe ich immer wieder vorsichtig den Blank gebogen. Anschließend liessen sich die Teile mit relativ wenig Kraft auseinanderziehen. Handschuhe (Leder!) nicht dabei vergessen!


----------



## jahn (9. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

@Franky (|good and All:
Danke-Danke! Ja, die Idee mit dem Unterdruck hatte ich auch schon, also habe ich gerade - weil Endkappe wollte ich sowieso anders... - beide Stopfen vom Handteil entfernt (klar, alte Endkappe ab und mit einem langen, dünnen Metallstab den anderen Stopfen von innen gaaanz vorsichtig rausgedrückt, den dann rauszupopeln dürfte ja nicht allzu schwer werden. Aber nix Unterdruck ... geht immer noch nicht |uhoh: 
Eisspray habe ich, habe ich auch schon versucht - vielleicht nicht lange genug? - auch in Kombination mit Fön ... vor der Heißluftpistole (gerade auf größter Stufe) habe ich irgendwie Respekt, wegen Lack beschädigen (alte Bindungen löst man doch auch so, oder?) oder sogar das Harz im Blank (wieviel Temperatur kann so ein Kohlefaserblank überhaupt ab?|kopfkrat)

Also - bitte-bitte! - weiter getüftelt ... 

Mein nächster Versuch wird sein, WD 40 von innen (mit besagtem Metallstab) in den Steckverbindungsbereich zu bringen, mal sehen ... Dann vielleicht doch mit mehreren kräftigen Kerlen die Brachialmethode ... Tauziehen

So, jetzt noch schnellvorsichtig das WD 40 in den Blank und dann geh' ich ... Angeln!!! ... damit das Zeugs kriechen kann, wohin es soll.

... Grüße ... Jahn


----------



## Hucho hucho (9. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Hallo Jahn,
bei Century Ruten liegen immer zwei kleine Gummilappen dabei. Mit denen läßt sich wirklich ALLES lösen, weil man einen super grip hat und die Blankstücke gegeneinander drehen kann. Da du vermutlich diese Lappen nicht hast, frag mal im Bekanntenkreis. Heiß machen bringt nichts, jedenfalls nicht bei Kohlefaser. Öl könnte helfen.
Gruß olli
Gruß Olli


----------



## fluefiske (9. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Hallo Jahn !
Ich habe da eine Möglichkeit,die ich selbst angewendet hatte.
Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren einem Bekannten eine Century gebaut,die eine Zapfenverbindung besitzt.Irgendwann rief er mich an und erklärte,daß er die Rute nicht mehr auseinander bekäme.Er hatte geglaubt,den Spalt am Zapfen müsse er mit Gewalt auf 5mm zusammenbringen.Im Treppenhaus hat er die Rute auf die Flissen gestossen - ich darf gar nicht dran denken.Also er kam mit der 3.30m langen Rute und ich probierte auch mit Gummihandschuhen unter Aufbietung aller Kräfte,die Teile zu trennen.Aber erfolglos.
Da nahm ich kurzerhand ein längliches Stück Hartholz und setzte es an die Kante des Spitzenteils.Mit einem kurzen,kräftigen Schlag mit einem Hammer löste sich das Teil und Simon war wieder glücklich.Ich muß aber dazu sagen,daß die Century sehr dickwandig ist und das Ansetzen erleichtert.Ich sehe aber bei Deiner Situation keine Probleme es mit dieser Methode zu versuchen.
Am besten nimmst Du ein Stück Hartholz.Die Rute nicht auf eine Unterlage legen,sondern in die Hand nehmen.Das Holz auf dem Handteil bis an die Kante des Spitzenteils schieben und kurz,aber kräftig auf die Stirnseite schlagen.Wenn Du alleine nicht klarkommst,nimm jemanden zu Hilfe.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Fangnix (9. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Heißluftpistole weglassen, damit machst du den Blank kaputt!
Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung (war zum glück nur das Handteil, was sich durch einen Glasfaserzapfen ersetzen lies, wo dann der Griff drauf kam).


----------



## jahn (9. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

immer noch #c#c#c#c#c...

Okay ... der Blank ist recht dünn und ich hab's mit Lederhandschuhen und auch Gummistücken (Fahrradschlauch) schon versucht - nix! Der geringe Durchmesser verunmöglicht jeglichen Drehimpuls und die Rohrzange als Hebel dafür schrottet die Rute mit Sicherheit.

Entsprechend dünnwandig ist auch der Blank bzw. die Überschubverbindung - das mit dem Hartholz hab' ich - ebenfalls seehhr vorsichtig - auch schon probiert - nix! Die Kante misst keinen Milimeter und die Wicklung (kein Metallring!!!) ist konisch verjüngt ablackiert. 
Das Ganze hat sogar das Hartholz (Buche) beschädigt ...

Mein letzter Versuch mit dem WD 40 von innen hat auch nicht funktioniert - entweder kriecht's zu langsam oder findet auch von innen keinen Weg ...

Gut, ich nehm's als Herausforderung! -- Ihr, und alle Interessierten auch???

und ... es gab's fangfrischen Hering zum Abendbrot ...

Schönen Abend noch ... Grüße ... Jahn


----------



## flori66 (9. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Ich denke dann hilft echt nur noch Gewalt.
Einer hält am Griff fest und du ziehst am Spitzenteil.
Und es ist danhn egal ob ein Ring dabei kaputt geht, da kann man einen neuen anbinden, hauptsache der Blank bleibt heil.

Halt uns auf'm laufenden.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Probier den Trick mit dem Kantholz mal mit einem verstellbaren schraubenschlüssel. Schraubenschlüssel ansetzen und soweit zuschrauben, dass er noch nicht auf dem einsteckteil klemmt, aber nicht auf das übersteckteil geschoben werden kann. 

Der schlüssel muss gerade auf dem rohr aufliegen um eine möglichst grosse auflagefläche zu haben. dann mit vielen feinen Hammerschlägen auf den recht massiven schraubenschlüssel versuchen, das übersteckteil runterzubekommen. Vermutlich braucht man nen Helfer, der die Rute hält.

Und ein schlag mit schmackes zerstört eher die Rute als dass das auseinandergeht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fluefiske (10. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Diese Methode ist noch etwas agressiver,aber in Deiner Situation hast Du kaum eine andere Wahl.
Und wenn Du die beiden Auflageflächen des Schraubenschlüssels mit Tesakrepp beklebst,gibt es auch keine Kratzer.

Gruß Erich


----------



## jahn (10. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Moin-Moin Community ... |wavey:

... okay, mal sehen, ob ich so einen 'Franzosen' (so nennt man, glaub' ich, diese Schraubenschlüssel) auftreiben kann ... kaufen wird langsam teuer (Eisspray, Endkappe, WD 40, gut das geht ja auch super für Rollenpflege wie man liest#6 ...), 
... bin jedoch etwas pessimistisch - wegen der geringen Auflagefläche am Spitzenteil (dünnwandig, ablackierte Bindung und außerdem scheint's nicht ganz gerade abgeschnitten zu sein, das Teil ...)
... gut, Versuch macht kluch ...

Auf die Ringe (durchgehend Einsteg) würde ich bei einer Tauziehaktion trotzdem sehr gut aufpassen wollen, die könnten doch dabei auch den Blank beschädigen, wenn sich die Ringfüße qua Hebelwirkung irgendwie in den Blank drücken (dünnwandig ...), oder wie seht ihr das;+?

Schönen Tag noch und Danke für die Tipps (gerne mehr) ... Gruß #h ... Jahn


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Mein Tip:

Es geht entweder das Eerschüttern wie schon beschrieben, oder kraftvolles Drehen, schließlich ist es ja nachweislich nicht wirklich einteilig. 
Passieren tut sowas eben durch aufschlagen, oder wie mir mal bei einer Telerute durch ausschlagen - "flupp-peng", herausgeschossen und fest.

Was wirklich half: 2 Leute mit je 2 Händen, die beiden Teile werden in eine bestimmte Drehrichtung mit einem festwürgenden Leder/Gummi/etc. als Streifen fest umwickelt, und so daß es sich jeweils gegenläufig festwürgt. Dann 2 Wasserpumpenzangen oder besser Syphonzangen, und beide drehen in entgegengesetze Richtungen und leichtem Abziehruck. Geht immer auseinander wenn beide stark genug sind, es ist aber eben entscheidend das Blankteil nicht zu crashen und trotzdem nicht abzurutschen, bei den avisierten Kräften ist eine druckverteilende Manschette extrem wichtig, und nicht ganz einfach hinzubekommen. Auch ein Tesa-Textilband könnte gehen, wenn man nichts anderes zur Hand hat. Mit der Elastizität dreht sich die Unterlegmanschette auch einiges - egal, aber einer dreht halt immer weiter und der andere hält gegen, bis es lose ist.


----------



## Katteker (10. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

@ jahn: Dann wirst du deinem Schatzi wohl leider erklären müssen, dass es super nett ist, dass sie sich an die Rute gehängt hat, aber dass sie leider noch ein wenig auf die neuen Schuhe warten muss (Blumenstrauß und Dackelblick nicht vergessen!).

Du brauchst schließlich ne neue Rute... :q :q :q


----------



## fluefiske (10. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Hallo Jahn !
Wenn die Auflagefläche zu gering ist,probier folgendes,damit Du einen Anschlagpunkt hast.
Ca. 15cm vor dem Überschub wickle mit einem festen Isolierband einen festen Wulst etwa 10mm stark auf das Spitzenteil.Das ist Dein Anschlag.Dann eine Rohrzange,die Du recht locker einstellst, oder den Franzosen ansetzen und dagegenschlagen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## jahn (11. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

So, da bin ich dann wieder ... nix, nix und wieder nix #q#q#q,
Isolierbandwulst und Rohrzange haben nix bewirken können ...
Selbstquetschend gewickeltes Gummiband (Wahnsinsidee!!! AngelDet#6, da wär' ich im Leben nicht drauf gekommen, dass die Wickelrichtung entscheidend ist - mein Respekt vor dir als Angeleiforscher wächst also weiter) und die Rohrzangen haben leider auch nichts bewirken können ... oder ich bin bloß zu vorsichtig, weil ich befürchte, den Blank zu beschädigen ... 
@ angeldet nochmal: aufgestoßen habe ich die Angelrute wirklich nicht, 'bloß' zusammengesteckt, aber eben aufgrund der unflüssig-schwergängigen Steckverbindung (das eigentliche Problem, dass es zu lösen gilt nachdem die Teile wieder getrennt sind), also schwer - etwas leichter - schwer, ergo schwer,also etwas mehr Kraft aufgebracht und flutsch, über den normalgängigen Teil rüber und bombenfest.

...Nächster Versuch also Tauziehen und Lösungsversuche beim Händler meines Vertrauens ...

Schönen Tag noch und Danke für die Tipps (gerne mehr und auch zum eigentlichen Problem) ... Gruß #h ... Jahn


----------



## xonnel (11. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Hallo !

Das erinnert mich an meine Karpfenrute vor 2 Jahren.
Am Wasser eingepackt und nix ging mehr, blieb nur die Rute halb aus dem Auto raus nach Hause.

Dann habe ich mir genau wie Du alle möglichen Tricks rausgesucht und bin bald irre geworden, weil nichts geklappt hat.
Gummihandschuhe, Kniekehlen, Heissluft, Eiswürfel, Kantholz, WD40 und was ich nicht alles versucht hab - die Rute hat sich nicht mal nen halben Millimeter bewegt.

Letzlich bin in dann ziemlich ratlos zu meinen Händler gefahren, der zunächst auch die üblichen Tricks versucht hat.

Mit 4 Leuten und etwas Einwirkzeit von WD40 haben wir es dann tatsächlich geschafft. 2 Mann am Handteil und die beiden anderen an der Spitze und dann bestimmt 5min gedreht und gezogen. Möglichst nicht mit der Rute wippen oder verkanten, das ruiniert Dir die Verbindung noch mehr.

Die Steckverbindung sah komischerweise bis auf eine kleinere Schramme wie neu aus, vermutlich war Sand o.ä. reingeraten.

Anschliessend hab ich die komplette Verbindung nachgearbeitet. Das Spitzenteil innen mit 2000er Papier (locker auf eine Gewindestange o.ä. gewickelt) geschliffen und gewaschen.

Das Handteil mit 1000er Schmirgel geschliffen und wieder lackiert (4-5 x) bis alles wieder ganz sauber gepasst hat.
Das war eine ziemliche Arbeit und erfordert ziemlich viel Gefühl.

Mittlerweile nehme ich für alle Steckverbindungen zur Pflege und zum Schutz regelmässig ganz normales Kerzenwachs.
Hat den Vorteil, falls sich mal wieder eine Verbindung nicht lösen lässt, dass durch Erwärmung das Wachs schmilzt.

Viel Glück bei der Suche nach 3 kräftigen Helfern !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*



jahn schrieb:


> und die Rohrzangen haben leider auch nichts bewirken können ... oder ich bin bloß zu vorsichtig, weil ich befürchte, den Blank zu beschädigen ...


Ich schätze auf dem richtigen Weg, aber mit 2 Leuts hast Du es noch nicht probiert? Das ist wichtig wegen der Kraftverdopplung und dem wichtigen Doppelhalt, damit man eben richtig würgen kann, ansonsten hat man mit einer statischen Einspannung dort immer das Problem.

Das mit 2 richtig großen aber schön rund fassenden Zangen, dem richtigen Unterwickelmaterial zu einer dickeren Manschette und 2 kräftigen Leuten bringt dann ungefähr - wenn man das von xonnel beschriebene Szenario mal nimmt, ungefähr die Drehkraft als 20 Leute an jedem Teil mit ihren Händen anfassen und drehen. Man muß natürlich richtig mit 2 Leuten aus einer vorgespannten Position wechselweise voneinander weg ziehen, der Angriffswinkel der Zange mit der Handhaltung spielt eine gewichtige Rolle bei dieser sportlichen Zerrübung.


----------



## jirgel (12. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

So letzter Tipp von mir Endkappe runder machen Beim Griff. Kompresserhan reinhalten das ganze mit Knete und einen Nassentuch abdichten rauf auf 16 Bar  rein Feuerfrei. So hab ich einen Spotrute gelöst.

Aber vorsichtig sein dabei.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Das dürfte bei ner dünnerwandigen evtl in einer Splitterwolke enden...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## T.C (13. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

nabend,

Ich würde versuchen die verbindung durch zug zu lösen.
je mehr sich der fixierpunkt um den blank verteilt, umso besser.
ein einziger stellenbezogener schlag könnte da ein verkanten hervorrufen.
deshalb wurde hier wohl auch mehrfach das auseinanderziehen mit mehreren 
personen empfohlen.
du könntest dir 2 kupferrohr- reste besorgen und der länge nach aufsägen.
diese dienen als "klemmbacken", aber vorher z.b. großzügig fahrradschlauch 
unterlegen (auch der länge nach) und die kupferrohrschalen nicht zu dolle 
zusammenpressen. |rolleyes
eine seite kannst du vorsichtig in einen schraubstock einklemmen und die
anderen beiden hälften umgreifst du vorsichtig mit einer wasserpunpenzange.
nun haust du mit einem hammer vorsichtig gegen die wasserpumpenzange
je näher du in blanknähe haust, desto besser (gleichmäßiger) wirken die kräfte 
auf den blank ein.
eventuell den blank auch großzügig der länge nach schützen (fahrradschlauch, 
klebeband usw.).
kupferrohr gibt es z.b. in 10x1, 12x1, 15x1, 18x1 usw.
du hast ja schon einige vorschläge bekommen und es ist momentan das einzige 
was mir noch dazu einfällt.
mein theoretischer vorschlag würde dann ungefähr so aussehen. Link


----------



## jirgel (13. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Das dürfte bei ner dünnerwandigen evtl in einer Splitterwolke enden...
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


 
Glaub ich nicht Tim :q 

Kohlefaser hält mehr aus#q als die meißten denken und ein Rohr was ein Blank in dem sinne ist ist noch stabiler.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Oh, ich weiss, was Kohlefaser aushält, habs schonmal gesehen, wie wenig es auch aushalten kann...

Rohre halten nicht mehr aus, nur gegenüber vollmaterial ist der Durchmesser viel grösser und dadurch hat die Streck-Stauchbelastung nen viel schlechteres Hebelverhältnis.

Innendruck ist aber so mit die schlechteste weise, auf die man ein Rohr belasten kann. Zumal man den Faserverlauf des Blanks nicht kennt. 
Bei nem Kreuzgewickelten Blank gehts eventuell, aber wenn die Fasern nur in Längsrichtung liegen... Kriegt das Rohr eventuell Dicke Backen.

Und ne Spodrute (um 5 lbs) mit ner leichten Spinnrute zu vergleichen halte ich da für sehr gewagt. (Mit meiner 3,5lbs Century geht das mit sicherheit auch, die ist mehr als stabil genug, aber ner Barschspinnrute würd ichs eben nicht antun)

Ausserdem wissen wir beide, was bei "Mehr Power" hinterher rauskommt 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## jirgel (13. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*



> Innendruck ist aber so mit die schlechteste weise, auf die man ein Rohr belasten kann. Zumal man den Faserverlauf des Blanks nicht kennt.
> Bei nem Kreuzgewickelten Blank gehts eventuell, aber wenn die Fasern nur in Längsrichtung liegen... Kriegt das Rohr eventuell Dicke Backen.


 
Cool es gibt noch Blanks die nicht Kreuzgewickelt sind hast mal einen Hersteller ?



> [aber wenn die Fasern nur in Längsrichtung liegen...


 
Vor allem so eine Rute intressiert mich ^^.


----------



## zandertex (13. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Noch ein Tip.Entferne die Endkappe durch erhitzen.Dann borst du ein 2-3mm Loch durch den Blank,kurz unter dem Kork,(kannst den Blank ja noch ca.4cm mit 2 Komponenten Kleber auffüllen,bevor du das Loch borst)da durch kommt ein dicker Nagel.Den Nagel mit Klebeband fixieren.Jetzt spannst du einen oder besser 2 Maulschlüssel parallel übereinander, ziemlich tief in einen Schraubstock,so das nur noch die Mäuler rausschauen.Die Maulschlüssel müssen so groß sein das der Rutengriff da durch passt.Dann umwickelst du den untern Teil des Korkgriff mit Malerkrepp bis zum Rollenhalter.Jetzt nimmst du nur noch die Rute am Oberteil,natürl. mit Handschuhen,legst sie unterhalb des Rollenhalters in die Schraubschlüssel und ziehst sie mit aller Kraft noch vorne,dass der Nagel auf die Maulschlüssel knallt.Wenn es nicht beim ersten mal funktioniert dann beim 2ten oder 3ten Versuch.So wird es aber funktionieren.Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*



jirgel schrieb:


> Cool es gibt noch Blanks die nicht Kreuzgewickelt sind hast mal einen Hersteller ?
> 
> EINEN? Probiers mal bei Nortchwestern, Century, Hardy, Sportex, Greys, Daiwa, Shimano, Harrison, Bruce and walker,... Tip: kaum Ruten haben noch ne ( ehemals hochmoderne) Kreuzwicklung. Eher Geringer bringeffekt und teure Herstellung sind da ausschlaggebend. Bei den Century Karpfenruten haben das imo z.B. nur die NG, SP und die FMJ
> 
> ...



Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, finde ich Deine Polemik ziemlich daneben. Vorschlag zur Güte: Rute mit 16bar anblasen, wenn sie dabei Kaputtgeht zahlst Du Jahn ne neue. Na, schlag ein :m

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## jirgel (13. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Gerne wenn er es bei mir macht hab ich damit kein Problem und wenn es sich löst und die Rute ganz bleibt zahlst du mir eine und kein Blank ist langsgewickelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Frage(n):
Wieviel Kraft bringt ein Kompressor von 16bar auf die höchstens 1qcm (wenn Überhaupt) große innere Querschnittsfläche eines Blanks? 
Wieviel Spleißdruck kann er dagegen in dem seeeehr spitz zulaufenden Spitzenteil anrichten?

Was bringen 2 Leute an Zugkraft, die an Rute entgegengesetzt ziehen?

Was bringen 1 lange Zange oder 2 lange Zangen an Drehmoment auf den Blank, wenn wir mal davon ausgehen über min.20cm Hebel und volle Backen durchdrehen?

Was geht leichter, etwas abdrehen oder losdrehen oder längs abreißen?

Wenn die Lack- bzw. Blankschichten durch den Druck verklebt wurden, z.B. durch warmes zusammenstecken und kalt werden, und sich schon lange nicht mehr gelöst haben geschweige denn drehen lassen, wieviel Backekraft steckt da wohl hinter?


----------



## jahn (14. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Jo Leute ... Wahnsinn #v

... die Rute habe ich zwar immer noch nicht auseinander #d und kann mich im Moment auch nicht wirklich drum kümmern ... Arbeit, Vaterpflichten und so ... aber sie ist erstmal (hoffe ich zumindest) in guten Händen bei einem Händler meines Vertrauens ... 

Das mit der Druckluft ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf, hatte aber die gleichen Bedenken ... vielleicht nicht in Richtung Splitterwolke, aber doch dicke Backen ... zumal über das Material nix zu ermitteln ist, weil schwarz glänzend mit Epoxy lackiert ...

@AngelDet ... Sobald ich die Rute wieder habe und sie ist immer noch einteilig, werde ich es auf alle Fälle nochmal mit mit deiner Methode (selbstwürgende Gummi- oder Lederwicklung + zwei Rohrzangen mit zwei Leuts) versuchen.
Wenn's dann nicht geht wird wohl doch gesägt:cund eine wahrscheinlich eine Zapfenverbindung #c#c#c 'installiert' ... da verlässt mich dann wohl mein Ehrgeiz und ich geb's in fachkundige Hände ... sonst infiziere ich mich womöglich noch mit dem Rutenbauvirus |rolleyes... grassiert ja auch ganz schön, wie ich hier im Board so mitbekommen habe 

Falls ich sie doch zweiteilig wieder bekomme, wird erstmal geschmirgelt, da hab' ich ja gute Tipps hier bekommen ... Danke @xonnel !!!

Über den Ausgang informiere ich auf alle Fälle ... schönen Abend, bis bald ... Jahn#h


----------



## Fxxxxx (19. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

|supergri versuche mir gerade eine längswicklung bei einem Blank bildlich vorzustellen. Im Gegensatz zur Querwicklung und zur Kreuzwicklung habe ich nur noch nichts zum längs-rumwickeln gefunden |supergri

sorry, der musst sein - und bitte nicht örnst nehmen ...


jahn, zu wem hast sie denn nun gebracht? Rods oder Rene?


----------



## jahn (19. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Moinsen,

@fritze: im Moment ist sie bei Rods ... da ich in der Innenstadt wohne für mich die einfachere Lösung. Da sie das Teil dort bisher aber auch nicht auseinander bekommen haben#d, geh' ich nächste Woche nochmal selber ran und dann bring' ich sie zu Rene. Ich habe zwar noch keinen Kontakt aufgenommen, aber ich denke, da ist sie dann für den Fall einer notwendigen Verzapfung wohl in guten Händen ... kannst ja mal ein gutes Wort für mich einlegen ...

Auf alle Fälle bleibe ich dran, will ja mit dem Teil demnächst meine erste Meerforelle fangen.

Bis später also ... Gruß, Jahn #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*



jirgel schrieb:


> Gerne wenn er es bei mir macht hab ich damit kein Problem und wenn es sich löst und die Rute ganz bleibt zahlst du mir eine und kein Blank ist langsgewickelt.



Also Du hast behauptet, dass es geht. Ich, behauptete hingegen nicht, dass es nicht geht, sondern dass ein Risiko besteht. Selbstverständlich  stehe ich auch nur dafür ein. 

Du müsstest also zur widerlegung ALLE existierenden Blanks ausprobieren. Das sind einige zigmillionen. Wenn die das alle überleben, dann Zahl ich Dir gerne ne Rute...
Ich fürchte aber, allein der erwerb einiger hundert ruten zum Austesten wird bereits ökonomisch katastrophal sein. Zumal ich meine auch nicht unbedingt zur verfügung stellen möchte, aus naheliegenden Gründen. 

P.S. ex definitione kann man nicht längs wickeln. Davon hab ich aber auch nie gesprochen. 
(Ist Dir die Blankherstellung überhaupt geläufig?, ich hab nämlich keinen Bock auf Ne Bildzeitungsniveaudiskussion, wenn ich ehrlich bin)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## jahn (21. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Hey Jungs, nun mal locker ## ...

Schladming-Austria ist mir definitiv zu weit  und im Prinzip hatte ich das Thema Kompressor aus besagten Gründen ad acta gelegt ... dicke Backen ... zu geringe Angriffsfläche (siehe AngelDet) ...
Als Stadtbewohner ohne Werkstatt und Kompressor, ja noch nicht einmal Garage und eigenes Auto ist das Ganze so schon kompliziert genug für mich. 
Ich freue mich wirklich über jede Anregung und auch die Diskussion darüber, weil Lernen kann man immer, aber dass das Ganze dann in Streit ausartet #d ... finde ich doof. 
Heute Abend hol' ich die Angel ab und versuche es nochmal mit den Rohrzangen ...
@AngelDet ... noch 2 Fragen zur Gummi-/Lederwicklung: Reicht es, wenn ich einen Gummihandschuh in Streifen schneide oder sollte es doch lieber etwas fahrradschlauchähnliches sein? Und, wie wickele ich - das mit der Wickelrichtung habe ich ja kapiert - also, einfach übereinander, damit es auch dick wird und polstert oder soll ich Strecke auf dem Blank machen, um (wenns würgt) große Angriffsfläche zu haben???

Danke mal wieder im Voraus ... Gruß, Jahn#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*



jahn schrieb:


> @AngelDet ... noch 2 Fragen zur Gummi-/Lederwicklung: Reicht es, wenn ich einen Gummihandschuh in Streifen schneide oder sollte es doch lieber etwas fahrradschlauchähnliches sein? Und, wie wickele ich - das mit der Wickelrichtung habe ich ja kapiert - also, einfach übereinander, damit es auch dick wird und polstert oder soll ich Strecke auf dem Blank machen, um (wenns würgt) große Angriffsfläche zu haben???


Also Fahrradschlauch (doppelt) ist besser, das Material darf sich ja nicht gleich auflösen. Mit der "Strecke" über die Länge verteilt sehe ich keinen merklichen Vorteil, das wäre vlt. für sehr zarte Blanks was. 
Wichtig ist halt, daß Du genügend Dicke zum Angriff einer Zange aufgewickelt bekommst, und daß das Material sich festzieht und unter dem Drehmoment nicht wegbröselt. 
Mit Gummiwicklung muß Du natürlich mehr "Gummi" dagegen geben  als bei Leder oder so.  Wenn der Gummischlauch nicht zu sehr mit Talkum oder anderen Zeug verschmiert ist, sollte der auch nicht rutschen. Feucht säubern dürfte gut für die Haftung sein.


----------



## T.C (21. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Oder ein Stück ausgedienter Wasserschlauch 3/8" oder 1/2" 
der sollte den Blank auf alle Fälle gut schützen und ist von
innen gummiert.
Schneide Dir sonst beim Nachbarn ein Stück ab, am besten 
genau aus der Mitte * Spaß*


----------



## jahn (22. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

|supergri |supergri |supergri ... Wahnsinn, es hat geklappt ... @*AngelDet*:|laola: 
Also, alten Fahrradschlauch zerschnitten (4-5cm breite Streifen, ca.40cm lang), entsprechend um den Blank gewickelt (auf ca. 3-4cm Durchmesser) und mit zwei Rohrzangen und "zwei Leuts" entgegensetzt so gedreht, dass die Gummiwicklungen sich festgewürgt haben. Das gab schon fiese Geräusche, aber mit einem deutlich anderem Knarz, hat sich dann der Blank gelöst ... also genau wie von *AngelDet #6* vorgeschlagen. Sichtbare Beschädigungen gibt es keine, am Lack sieht man allerdings Spuren der Dreherei und - wie schön - auch die Stellen, wo es fest saß.

Jetzt geht es also um Problem Nr. 2, die 'Anpassung' der Steckverbindung, so dass ein normaler Gebrauch möglich wird - will ja nicht immer die Gummistücken, zwei Rohrzangen und einen eventuellen Helfer dabei haben, wenn ich zum Angeln fahre |kopfkrat ... Jetzt brauch ich also nur noch 1000er und 2000er Schleifpapier (das es ja nicht mal eben so im Baumarkt gibt) und dann wird gaaaanz vorsichtig geschmirgelt - siehe Beitrag von *xonnel*...

Ergänzende Tipps dazu oder auch Alternativen zum passend machen der Steckverbindung sind trotzdem gerne wilkommen #h ... 

Ich danke allen hier Beteiligten und für AngelDet denke ich mir noch etwas aus... Grüße aus Rostock, Jahn |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

|schild-g , Super daß es geklappt hat und die Rute heile blieb! 



jahn schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es also um Problem Nr. 2, die 'Anpassung' der Steckverbindung, so dass ein normaler Gebrauch möglich wird - will ja nicht immer die Gummistücken, zwei Rohrzangen und einen eventuellen Helfer dabei haben, wenn ich zum Angeln fahre |kopfkrat ...


Ich hab mir das gerade mal bildlich vorgestellt  das ergäbe Stoff für viele Jokes, Zuschauer inklusive. 

Den schon genannten Wachstipp (mit Paraffin von der Haushaltkerze) werde ich auch mal probieren und die Dauerhaftigkeit ausprobieren.


----------



## jahn (25. April 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Hallo Bastel-Boardis ... #h,

so, die Angelrute ist soweit wieder funktionstüchtig:vik:, die Endkappe ist neu gemacht und auch das Schleifen der Steckverbindung hat ganz gut geklappt - auch wenn im Baumarkt max. 600er Nassschleifpapier zu haben ist ... Die Innenseite des Spitzenteils (ohne sichtbaren Anschliff des Steckverbindungsbereiches) habe ich mit Scheuermilch und einem Stück feuchten, weichen Lappen, gewickelt um einen  halbwegs passenden Metallstab, geschmirgelt und anschließend gründlich gereinigt. 
Den Großteil der Schmirgelei hat jedoch eh das Handteil abbekommen - bei eingehender Prüfung (Messschieberschaft angelegt und gegen Licht geschaut) habe ich festgestellt, dass der Lack in einer minimal hohen, langgezogenen Welle (ca. 6-7cm in Längsrichtung) aufgetragen war, also ausgerechnet der Bereich der Steckverbindung eben nicht gerade war ... dann also geschmirgelt, erst gaaanz vorsichtig mit sehr wenig Druck mit dem 600er und dann mit Scheuermilch. Zwischendurch habe ich immer wieder - auch sehr vorsichtig - die Passung überprüft. 
Da ich den Steckverbindungsbereich + 1cm abgeklebt habe sieht der Übergang auch ganz gut aus. Die Verbindung ist jetzt recht leichtgängig mit stetiger Steigerung der Festigkeit des Sitzes, der Konus scheint auch zu stimmen, jedenfalls klappert nix und es gibt keine Spuren eines unregelmäßigen Sitzens der Steckverbindung. Das war dann die schnelle Lösung, die mich zu einer weiteren Frage |kopfkrat führt: 
Muss/sollte der Bereich der Steckverbindung unbedingt lackiert sein? 
Bei Zapfenverbindungen wird das ja eher nicht gemacht, glaube ich jedenfalls und innen (also beim Spitzenteil) ist ja auch nicht lackiert. Bzw. weiß ich noch nicht einmal, ob ich den Lack ganz abgeschmirgelt habe, sieht jetzt auch eher aus, als wäre es matt lackiert und fühlt sich irgendwie auch glatter an ...

Soweit dazu erstmal ... am Wochenende steht der Praxistest an ... Wathose und 1000 Würfe  ... mal sehen, wie's der Steckverbindung bekommt.

Bis später dann und vielen-vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten für die Ratschläge ... Grüße aus Rostock ... Jahn#h


----------



## jahn (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: !!!2 Probleme mit einer Steckverbindung!!!*

Hallo helfende Boardies #h,

nun mal zum Abschlussbericht - war mittlerweile dreimal an der Küste mit dem Ex-Problemkind und es hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Die Steckverbindung (noch immer ohne neuerliche Lackierung) sitzt im Angelbetrieb gut fest und klapperfrei, lässt sich normal wieder lösen und bisher sind nach Gebrauch auch keine Abnutzungsunregelmäßigkeiten im Steckbereich zu erkennen. Mit einer kampfstarken Meerforelle hatte ich bisher leider noch nicht zu tun, allerdings mit Dorsch (ca. 45cm) und Hornhecht (ca. 70cm). Auch dabei nach meinem Dafürhalten alles i.O. - zur Auflösung um was für eine Rute es sich nun handelte:
Quantum Crypton Spin, 3,00m Wg 15-35g, einstegberingt ... Alles in Allem eine ziemlich schnelle, mit sensibler Spitze und ordentlich progressivem Rückrat ausgestattete Rute (etwas schwer - 255g statt angegebener 220g - zwar, aber dafür mit einer Abu 804 sehr gut ausbalanciert), vielleicht nicht DAS Weitwurfwunder, allerdings insgesamt sehr angenehm zu Fischen.

Vielen Dank nochmal an Alle, die hier mitgewirkt und mir geholfen haben, mit meinen Problemen klar zu kommen
 ... Grüße aus Rostock ... Jahn #h


----------

